# Mehrere main() in jar, wie starten?



## Verjigorm (2. Okt 2008)

Hallo,

ich hab hier eine jar, die mehrere verschiedene Class-Dateien mit einer main() enthalten.
Die jar an sich hat keine Manifest zum starten.
In Eclipse kann ich das händich ausführen, ich geh auf die .class mit der main und sag "Run as Java Application"
Aber wie starte ich diese main() denn aus dem jar heraus per Quellcode?
per exec()?

Hab die Jar zum Build-Path hinzugefügt.

mfg Verjigorm


----------



## thE_29 (2. Okt 2008)

java -cp Datei.jar deine.klasse.mit.main


----------



## Verjigorm (2. Okt 2008)

ah ok, das hab ich vor Jahren mal benutzt 

Nun findet er aber bestimmte Klassen nicht, wie gebe ich die denn mit an?

ich hab jetzt:
java -cp dateiname.jar pfad.zur.klasse.mit.main arg1 arg2

arg1+2 sind Übergabeparameter für die main()


----------



## thE_29 (2. Okt 2008)

Also er findet alle Klassen in dem Jar!
Benötigst du noch ein Jar als Abhängigkeit musst du diese auch angeben und mit Strichpunkt trennen!

java -cp datei.jar;library.jar pfad.zur.main arg1...


----------



## Verjigorm (2. Okt 2008)

ah ok danke, das hat mir gefehlt, dachte die sind im gleichen Jar enthalten...

mfg Verjigorm


----------

